# Portuguese TP52 Inside Photos, niiiiiiice!!!



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Went sailing today, before going I took some photos of the Portuguese TP52 inside and deck. Belongs to a friend of mine, crewed by a lot of friends.

If you like racing, this is it, really. Can't get any better.

Sorry for the bad quality of the inside photos, but its all black (carbon fiber). Its also a little "tight"!!

Enjoy!!

The guy in the photo is the son of the guy that built my boat. He is the main sail man! He is 1.80m tall!!
































































Believe it or not those are the beds!!! They are amidships on each side!! The wheels are here to protect them from the sun





































Looks like war zone!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Beautiful boat and looks like tons of fun.
Eric


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

UPDATE:

Here is the web page for the PortugEese TP52.

http://www.bigamist.net/

http://www.transpac52.org/Boats/bigamist.htm

Thank you.


----------



## 2ndimpression (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice boat man, the inside kinda looks like mine 

Your boat would never get out of or harbor were I sail, My boat only draws 4 feet and some times it's touch and go in a dry summer/fall


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh my. You know sometimes I feel that maybe this modern world has passed me by, with not so much as a backward glance I might add.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TDW-

Sometimes that's okay... I'm willing to bet that you have fewer problems on your boat with the keel than a lot of the racing boats have been having recently...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

The inside of that boat is a bit messy. Where am I supposed to cook? Where is the flat screen T.V.?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Actually it look messy and it is..

Please note that a lot of the stuff lying around are things used outside, because the boat is on the dry, for ovehaul and maintenance. Normally its not that bad. But the ropes and cables yes, they stay there, there's a lot of hiden ropes and pulleys inside.

This boat comes off the water every day for underwater surface cleaning/polishing....

These boats normally do not have keel problems, they are built in Carbon Fiber, and are pretty solid...not as solid as a Hallberg Rassy, but solid. TP's don't have many keel problems.

But this is what it is a 100% race boat...built for speed not confort...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giu,

Where do you put the BBQ grill? I couldn't find it in the photos.

- CD


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Actually it look messy and it is..
> 
> But this is what it is a 100% race boat...built for speed not confort...


Gui,
I've never sailed on one of these high tech marvels but I have been passed by one or twenty going upwind. They are pretty damned impressive to watch but the noise they make, all that groaning and crunching, gives me the willies.
TD

ps - willies - heebie jeebies, shivers, nerves.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Giu,
> 
> Where do you put the BBQ grill? I couldn't find it in the photos.
> 
> - CD


He was using your cooking technique... the grill's gone... long gone...


----------

